# Deck installed - now no heat/ac controls



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there

Just got my radio installed to replace the factory setup.
Shop did a nice job, but I noticed on the way home just now that there are no lights on the vent controls, I have nothing blowing out of the vents (heat or cold) and I can't control vent speed.
What am I missing? Is there something that just wasn't hooked back up?

Also, how do I change the now plain display on top (where the vent speed, time shows up) to at least reflect the correct time?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick,
Those are all questions you will have to direct to the installer and supplier of your audio equipment.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You also might ask the installer folks if they had ever done this sort of install in a Cruze before?


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a Kenwood single DIN KDC-BT958HD.

I mean, what typically happens with the non-nav screen above the radio once you install an aftermarket?
I utilized Crutchfield support for lining up the right parts for the install.

I will try to contact Kenwood. 
If anyone has had experience with this issue, or similar, let me know - other than the GMOS 044 for onstar/chimes, is there anything I'm missing related to the vent issue?


----------



## nighteyes (Oct 19, 2014)

did you get the proper (additional) connections to tie back in those controls? They'd be tied to the steering wheel at this point if they did. If you simply just purchased the radio....then you are probably out of luck.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Vent works.. It was a little plug that wasn't quite in all the way.

What 'additional' connections? It's an LS with no premium stereo, so no steering wheel controls.
The harness from Kenwood, GMOS 044 for onstar/chimes, and antenna.

Is there something special I need to help the green screen on top? I still can't control/sync the time and date at the least.
I lined all these parts up with Crutchfield support before I purchased.

Please advise 
Nick


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

i had a buick regal that someone had a aftermarket deck in the other day come in for similar problem plus tons of strange things with interior lighting. The verdict gm tech support line gave was that many of the control modules run through the radio. This means removing the radio means removing impoortant data busses. The guy had to re install his stock radio hook up and wire the speaker outputs to the after market to achive his goal of after market. just somehting to consider


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely, just like the old Monsoon sound systems - needing to hook up the stock radio in the trunk. Everything else looks/acts fine, it just that dang screen doing nothing.
Hmmm


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

inssane said:


> Vent works.. It was a little plug that wasn't quite in all the way.
> 
> What 'additional' connections? It's an LS with no premium stereo, so no steering wheel controls.
> The harness from Kenwood, GMOS 044 for onstar/chimes, and antenna.
> ...


All GM cars require a special harness for aftermarket radios. Was this installed?


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

The parts installed I listed.
Not sure what 'special' harness means - do you have a part number you are referring to?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

inssane said:


> Not sure what 'special' harness means - do you have a part number you are referring to?


Not sure, but the "special harness" is unique to your aftermarket radio and enables it to interface with the host car's electrical system. Didn't used to be a big deal, but with the advent of so many computer processors in cars now it is important that the non-OEM radio (or other electronic device) is able to communicate with all of those CPUs. It used to be the aftermarket maker would have these harnesses available for different makes of cars. I doubt this harness is a GM part.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably not if one for the cruze would help the screen issue...just need to find the part now


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't find any part other than gmos 044 (which I have) - and I haven't found any information on any harness helping with the non nav info screen.

Any thoughts? I will get the part if it fixes the issue, I just can't find it. I don't want to but I may have to post again with a different subject if I can't get any answers on this thread.
Thanks in advance.
Nick


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nick,

Posting a new thread probably won't get you an answer if you don't get one here. Have you contacted the manufacturer about this?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And winter is coming. Does that impact you, OP?


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

In order to control the stock screen you need the Axxess ASWC-1. It allows you to use the steering wheel controls to control the aftermarket radio and also allows you to access the stock screen and vehicle settings.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have steering wheel controls.
The GMOS I have should be it.

Even crutchfield says I am pretty much SOL. Nice work GM!


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

From my experience is when you wired the steering wheel adapter in, you might have done it wrong. Check your wiring.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

This sounds like the installer did not plug the hvac controls back in correctly. The gmos also needs to be programmed to the car after install most shops dont do this. The module can have issues which is typically radio specific related. I would contact the shop immediately and have them figure it out.


----------

